# Is Black Jack Asphalt based roofing cement okay for repairing holes in roofs?



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Have some holes in my parents' roof due to them having a tv satellite installed years ago (you can actually see light coming through from inside the house where there are a few holes). It was leaking whenever it rained so it needs to be fixed. I'm going to remove the satellite for them and patch up the roof with roofing cement. From what I have remember hearing, the best roofing cement is rubberized roofing cement (instead of plastic roofing cement). But I already have some black jack all weather roof cement that is asphalt based and fiber reinforced. It says it is meant for filling in holes in roofing materials on the actual cartridge. *Is it okay for me to use asphalt based roofing cement instead of rubberized roofing cement?* 

*Can I just fill the holes in with the roofing cement or do I actually need to replace the shingles as well? *

Thanks in advance, I have no experience with roofing at all (only done some minor interior remodeling in my life).

Here is a link to the roof cement I have at home already:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_11818-29-21...entURL=?Ntt=black+jack+roof+cement&facetInfo=


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

you're going to need to replace the shingles where the tv satellite was. smearing roofing cement over the holes won't fix the problem.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Some times just need to stand back and look at the situation.
How old and what shape is the condition of current roof?
Is your idea a professional approach? NO
Will it work? yes
How long will it work? depends on what you do for prep work.
How long do you want it to last? Look at the condition of the rest of the roof, how long will it last?

Funny story time.
I had a old house and was a kid and my first house.
Had a 1 1/2" vent pipe going through the roof that leaked around the shingles.
I sealed it once with tar and lasted about 6 months and started leaking again.
My Grandmother was in town, She said do not worry about it and asked for my tin snips and fixed me a bowl of soup for lunch.
She took the lid from the soup can and cut it out as flashing to slide over the vent pipe.
Slid it over the pipe and tarred it up and never leaked again.

Problem I faced, was to big of a gap between the roof and the vent pipe. I used tar and it filled the gap and worked for a short time, then the sun would come out and melt the tar and it just sunk into the hole and would leak again.

An easy fix for you, just cut some metal big enough to cover the hole, put a generous amount of tar down and press the metal into it, then cover the metal with more tar.

Totally mickey mouse but will last for many years, will look like crap from the street or backyard if you can see it.
Replace shingles is the professional way, if old roof is in bad shape and ready to be replaced, can open a can of worms trying to replace a few shingles on a old roof.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, I will definitely replace the shingles then. Funny story funfool, hahaha. I will fill in the holes in the roof under the shingles with the asphalt roofing cement and replace the shingles too. *Is there anything else that one has to do besides filling in the holes with asphalt roofing cement and replacing the shingles to give it the best chance of being a very long lasting leak proof repair?* Of course, besides replacing the entire roof... lol. The roof was redone only 6 years ago due to hail damage, so the shingles that don't have holes in them from the satellite should be good. I don't know if they replaced the roof decking/OSB, probably not I'm guessing. 

I wouldn't want the roof to leak again since there is a drywall ceiling under it that will get bad if it gets wet ( I already had to remove the water soaked/moldy drywall and when I replace it with new drywall I don't want it to get rained on again, that would be frustrating having to replace it again). 

I may even patch the small holes with small pieces of metal flashing first (such that they don't interfere with nailing the new shingles in) if that is beneficial at all. 

If there is anything else that I need to do to do a proper repair, please let me know. Thanks again for the help


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just replacing the shingles will keep it dry.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, should be able to get it done soon now. Take care


----------

